# Laptop im ***** möchte aber gerne noch die Daten sichern nur wie?



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute, mir ist leider kürzlich mein Getränk über mein Laptop gekippt :-(  seit dem ist, denk ich mal meine Festplatte nicht mehr ganz funktionsfähig, beim starten von windows kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, eine Systemdatei könne nicht gefunden werden. Tja dacht ich mir  ich kauf halt ne neue Platte und setzt den neu auf. Gedacht getan, die Platte ist schon unterwegs, nur mein Problem ist, ich will doch meine Daten wenn möglich noch sichern. Nun Meine Frage an euch, ist es Möglich die Platte vom Laptop irgendwie an einen Normalen Rechner anzuschliessen? oder wie würdet ihr das anstellen. Oder kennt wer eine Möglichkeit zu testen was sonst noch kaputt sein könnte?

Also im Bios kann man einen Hardware Test machen, aber dort siht eigentlich alles normal aus. Komisch ist auch Windows startet ja fast, es Fehlt einfach eine Datei.... 


Bitte um Hilfe 


Gruss Adi


----------



## michaelwengert (11. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt Adapter, mit denen du deine 2,5" Laptop Platte an den USB anschluß anschließen kannst.
Ist eigentlich die schnellste Methode, da du deinen anderen Rechner nicht aufschrauben musst


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

hmm weisst du per zufall grad einen Namen von solch einem Adapter? dan nfind ich de nschnell  wär nett thx schon mal für die hilfe 

Gruss Adi


----------



## michaelwengert (11. Dezember 2006)

Such mal nach IDE to USB bei google.
Findest zB das hier http://www.pearl.de/p/PE1443-USB-2-0-IDE-Adapter-fuer-2-5-und-3-5-Festplatten-Netzteil.html
bzw bei amazon
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/se...&results-process=default?tag2=de-de-google-21


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

so ich hab mal geschaut, und volgendes gefunden : 

http://shop.rotronic.ch/shop/artike...Schnell&t_SearchValue=ide&t_Sort=&t_Hier=3729
geht so ein Adapter denn auch sicher an meine Laptop Festplatte?
ich bin halt nicht so der Hardware profi , thx 

Gruss Adi


----------



## Gumbo (11. Dezember 2006)

Frag doch mal in deinem Computerfachgeschäft um die Ecke, ob die nicht so etwas gerade da haben und ob du es (gegen ein kleines Entgeld) nich mal kurz benutzen darfst. Dann musst du dir vielleicht gar keinen Adapter kaufen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

kaufen ist nicht das Problem, das könnt ich mir schon noch leisten, bekomm das zeuch sowieso sehr billig. Nur das problem ist , ich weiss halt nicht ob der dan sicher passt, aber sollte schon oder?


----------



## Gumbo (11. Dezember 2006)

Das sind alles normierte Schnittstellen/Anschlüsse. Da sollte es keine Probleme geben, wenn du es nicht gerade mit roher Gewalt versuchst.


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

oke danke ich denke ich hol mir mal son teil und versuchs mal 

THX für die Hilfe 

Gruss Adi


----------



## SonMiko (11. Dezember 2006)

Am besten du kaufst dir direkt ein 2,5" Gehäuse, für die Festplatte, also ein Externes mit USB Schnittstelle. Kostet nicht viel...
Da stöpselst du die platte als CS (Cable Select) einfach an.


----------



## soyo (11. Dezember 2006)

In den meisten Fällen muss die HDD als Master konfiguriert werden, sonst erkennt der IDE controller des externes Gehäuse die HDD erst gar nicht.


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

hmm also ich versuchs mal ich denk das krig ich schon hin ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal thx


----------

